# One for everybody!



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok,if you mean ,who would I rather not wake up to, 
1.The lepracon(?)totally misspelled but you get the point 
2.Jason 
3.Freddy
4.Micheal Myers
5.Chuckie
6.Barney
pretty much anyone who would want my head on a plate!

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by isis11571_
> 
> 6.Barney


lol 

Pumpkinhead, definitely! As for Chucky, just punt the little ragdoll out of the window or off of a bridge and ~*~*~*poof*~*~*~ end of problem!





I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, the first real horror movies I ever went to were all the Friday the 13th movies back in high school when my hubby and I were first dating. We'd watch our backs all the way back to the car from the theater and I'd be freaked out for nights after each one, so I'd have to say Jason Vorhees.

Yagottawanna!


----------

